# Sandy and Maya at the beach



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

took some pics of Sandy and Maya at the beach today as it was such a lovely day we all went for a paddle they r OH's knobbly knees not mine lol 

They both loved it and Maya was soaked as usual


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Wat lovely pics...lucky lil sods hehe, looked like they had fun dippin their lil toes in the sea...

do they try drinking the sea water???


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Wat lovely pics...lucky lil sods hehe, looked like they had fun dippin their lil toes in the sea...
> 
> do they try drinking the sea water???


Maya drunk loads of it and promptly threw it up in the car on the way home!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Paula C said:


> Maya drunk loads of it and promptly threw it up in the car on the way home!


LOL my old staffy used to drink it aswell... my deafy aint seen the sea yet  she lurvs a bath and watter so im sure she will lurv the seaaa.

urs look so happy and spoilt


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL my old staffy used to drink it aswell... my deafy aint seen the sea yet  she lurvs a bath and watter so im sure she will lurv the seaaa.
> 
> urs look so happy and spoilt


they r spolit! was the 1st time Maya had been to the beach she loved it  kinda knew she would she loves water. Loves the bath but she keeps getting in it with no water in it 

we have an old belfast sink in the garden for collectging rainwater and she was like a cat after a fish yesterday tryin to fish OH's carwashing sponge out of it....she was soakin lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Paula C said:


> they r spolit! was the 1st time Maya had been to the beach she loved it  kinda knew she would she loves water. Loves the bath but she keeps getting in it with no water in it
> 
> we have an old belfast sink in the garden for collectging rainwater and she was like a cat after a fish yesterday tryin to fish OH's carwashing sponge out of it....she was soakin lol


Bless her cotton haha...their like a bunch of kids aint they 
u should record em for us


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Bless her cotton haha...their like a bunch of kids aint they
> u should record em for us


yeah I shud really, we have a camcorder we bought 2 years ago for a holiday dont think its been used since he keeps threatenin to ebay it 

might get it dusted off and get her on record while shes still young and daft not that I think she will change!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula great pics. Looks like they had a good time and cooled off too.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Paula great pics. Looks like they had a good time and cooled off too.


It was so lovely even I went in with em lol.....the water so was clear and really not cold which for up here is a miracle


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> It was so lovely even I went in with em lol.....the water so was clear and really not cold which for up here is a miracle


Wish we lived near a beach.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Wish we lived near a beach.


Its about 15 mins from us place called Banff on the North coast its like a seaside town we felt like we had been on holiday for the day lol.

I lived in Bournemouth all my life and when we 1st moved up here we lived inland for a few years b4 moving to where we are now....didnt realise how much I'd missed being near the sea til we moved ere


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pics,,,


----------

